# Facebook post button missing



## Ky gal

Hope I can word this right. On my facebook home page, I noticed last evening that even though I could write a comment, I could not post it. The post button was missing. Anyone have an answer. I've looked all over the internet and can't find anything.


----------



## Rocktown Gal

I do not have a post button I just hit enter. If you go into your PM there is a box that you can click enter to send or not click hit reply/post. I have the button clicked to hit enter. Not sure if that is your problem or not.


----------



## CrunchyDad

Facebook page uses Java. there has been a java update recently so could be the issue. I never update java because some of the software I use will not work on java 1.7. Also there were some major Windows updates last night. What browser?


----------



## Ky gal

Thanks Rocktown Gal. Maybe I'm becoming feeble  I hit enter and off it went!!!


----------



## Ky gal

CrunchyDad said:


> Facebook page uses Java. there has been a java update recently so could be the issue. I never update java because some of the software I use will not work on java 1.7. Also there were some major Windows updates last night. What browser?


 I recently deleated Java (or thought I did) due to some security issues I heard about. Didn't know Facebook used Java and happy that what I did apparently didn't mess it up. Major Windows updates probably was the cause for my heart to race and the loss of my button. Thanks for the feedback CrunchyDad.


----------

